

How to write the simplest unittests in Python - lstepniewski
http://www.gradstein.info/python/simplest-unittests-python/

======
lfborjas
I thought that `import unittest; def TestMyModule(unittest.TestCase): def
test_simple(self): self.assert_equal(1,1)` was short enough, it _is_ shorter
than the ruby equivalent and all that `nose` stuff ends up being the same
thing as writing the same kind of stuff in a Rakefile...

